# Doce Pares Multi-System Seminar



## John J (Mar 3, 2004)

I am posting this for my good friends in the Doce Pares Multi-System Organization. Sorry it is a bit late.

*Grandmaster Diony Canete* will be conducting a seminar on all aspects of the Doce Pares Multi-Style system. We will guarantee that your 2 days training with GM Diony will be fun and memorable. All martial arts style practitioners are welcome!!!

*Date: * March 13th & 14th
*Time: * 10am-3pm
*Place:* Mayo Academy
         87-08 Woodhaven Blvd.
         Woodhaven, NY 11421
* Tel:* 718-850-5500
*Cost:*$100/both days or $60.00/each day

For more information, you may also contact: Master Dong Cuesta at 201-792-5792 or e-mail: doceparesnyc@hotmail.com

Yours in the Arts,

John J


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 3, 2004)

John J said:
			
		

> I am posting this for my good friends in the Doce Pares Multi-System Organization. Sorry it is a bit late.
> 
> *Grandmaster Diony Canete* will be conducting a seminar on all aspects of the Doce Pares Multi-Style system. We will guarantee that your 2 days training with GM Diony will be fun and memorable. All martial arts style practitioners are welcome!!!
> 
> ...


 
This sounds like a very good seminar. Make sure you give us a review for those unable to attend.

For those wihtin driving distance you should check it out. The Seniors/Masters/Grand Master from the last generation are gettng few. I wish it would not happen. So, I recommend that everyone check this out, even just to meet GM Canete.
:asian:


----------

